# Mississippi's Show Career Is Over



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 7, 2008)

:rant:Well the title pretty much says it all - and no, Sippi didn't die, he's still with us. But he can't be shown any longer - that is in type classes in ARBA or anything, not sure if he'll be ok to be shown in Pet classes through 4-H. 

The story behind this devastating situation? 


This afternoon we went out and checked the bunnies at 4:30. I raced withmy dog twice, and then dashed into the shed and unlatched Sippi's door. My sister (BSAR) was putting bunnies out in the exercise pens, and the door was open. Sippi did what he normally does - explore. I opened Magic's cage door and went out and set up all the jumps to new heights and lengths and warmed him (Magic) up over them about 4 times. Well, on one jump round, Sippi sat at the end of the course after the last jump, and too the left, right outside the shed doors. Mandi was watching him, and since Magic was on a harness and Sippi normally doesn't bug him and was staying well clear (and magic knows directions on his leash) we thought everything would be ok, and it would be easy to keep the two away from eachother. :nono

WRONG! Magic cleared the last jump and before we knew it the two were fighting. We were right there and broke it up in about 5 seconds, but Magic and Sippi attached to eachother so quickly we didn't know what had happened. Magic's harness came off in the fight, and Sippi laid on the ground and started kicking at it, thinking Magic was still in the harness, but I had Magic in my arms. I thought he was having a seizure, but I didn't know what they looked like - he was just kicking his legs, my mom said that seizures arelike a dead flopping fish. Totally opposite... I hope. (I thank God we were there, who knows if there'd be any bunny left if we had been in the shed and not heard anything ) The bad news is....Magic took a HUGE chunk out of Sippi's ear.:expressionless The moment I saw that, and blood, I immediatley started crying.:cry1: I rushed to put Magic in his cage as my sister got Sippi up on the grooming stand. I found the piece of Sippi's ear lying on the ground and just started crying harder. I was screaming "I can't show him! I can't show him!" That's all I cared about - was him... :cry4:I was so sad that his ears had been ruined and he can't be shown any longer. My sister was saying that we still would be able to, and I said no, it's a DQ from compeitition. From my point of view, it didn't sound like she thought it was a big deal - even though she probably did think it, but I show Sippi, not her. 

We managed to clean up his ears, we put some neosporin on it after we stopped the bleeding using flour, pressure, and water. (We cleaned it with water, then put pressure on it with flour - to clot the blood - and then applied neosporin and more flour).By this time, I had stopped crying and stuff, and I was just sooo angry that we had let this happen - It's ALL my fault! I was the one who let Sippi out, I was the one who took Magic out and thought that he wouldn't care about Sippi, etc... It's my fault that my own buck can no longer show and I'm sooo p..... at myself for that. I mean, I know it's somewhat my sister's fault too, because she wasn't on the ground getting Sippi as Magic hopped over to him, but it all happened so fast....!! :shock:

We got in the house, and I hadn't even walked through the doorway when I told my mom. I started crying really more this time, because I was even more sadder. Mostly, I'm sad becauseI can't show him, and he's such a promising boy (He has three BOBs. He would have three legs of GC, if the shows had 5 rabbits in his classes/were ARBA sponsored, and then he would be a GC already!! But no, this dream is over  ). I don't want to show him in Pet class in 4-H cuz i already show three in that category and my sister won't let me show Bruce. Well, my mom went out and checked his ear, she said we need to put peroxide on it, so we're going to do that. 

Well, I'm pretty sure I got everything covered...well I know i'm missing some things but im in so much shock at this right now. I'm just INCREDIBLY mad that he can't show anymore. I was pretty angry with Magic that he ripped a chunk out of Sippi's ear, and I kept telling him that he was a badboy for doing that, and I gave him a little tap on the nose (Nothing hard, don't worry!) when I said No, but he moved his face out of the way, so it was just like a finger touching a board. It wasn't meant to be harsh anyhow. I just wanted to let him know he did something bad. I mean, I know bucks fight and all, but that was just soo incredibly horrible. :cry4:

Well, I think I'm done with my rant now. When I get a camera that actually works - which might not be for a few months  - then I'll take pictures of Sippi's ear. 

I think I'm probably just going to sell him - I mean I don't want to, but what's the point of keeping him when all I can use him for is showing in Pet Class - which sucks - and breeding and we have no doe, and won't for a while. Why wait that long for something that may not happen? I dunno though...I'm just really confused and angry and I feel stupid and awful....I'm a bad bunny mommy  You guys should feel ashamed of me.:dunno If that makes sense? :?

A very, very, very, dissapointed Emily


----------



## BSAR (May 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I WAS trying to get Sippi before Magic got to him but I don't know the rest is a bit of a blur. I am really sad that this happened but things like this happen a lot. You shouldn't sell him just because of his ear, no one else will want him and he will be sad that he was given away because he got his ear bit and couldn't be shown. We can keep him, show him in pet, we are giving Bruce back to Terese anyway probably, and we are going to get more purebreds and when he breeds we can keep a baby for you to show.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 7, 2008)

I hope you'll find a home for Sippi where he'll be unconditionally loved, despite disfigurements that he was dealt. Poor fellow. I really feel for him. He probably doesn't mind that a GC leg isn't in his future. 

Bunnies, rabbits, imo, don't count the awards or ribbons.

Please give him a hug,


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 7, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> I hope you'll find a home for Sippi where he'll be unconditionally loved, despite disfigurements that he was dealt. Poor fellow. I really feel for him. He probably doesn't mind that a GC leg isn't in his future.
> 
> Bunnies, rabbits, imo, don't count the awards or ribbons.
> 
> Please give him a hug,


TF, I may/may not sell him. All depends.


----------



## cmh9023 (May 7, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> That's all I cared about - his ears. :cry4:


I think that about says it all. I hope Sippi finds a home where he is loved and I hope that the pain he must have felt from having a piece of his ear bitten off has lessened.


----------



## m.e. (May 7, 2008)

You know, I think that *BlueSkyAcres* should be able to safely express her disappointment about the situation without assuming that she's an unfeeling or uncaring rabbit owner. She had a lot of hopes that were smashed today, and it doesn't mean that Sippi is going to bear the brunt of anything. It's possible to have sympathy for the poor injured rabbit _and_ have some understanding for his human :hug:


----------



## BSAR (May 7, 2008)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That's all I cared about - his ears. :cry4:
> ...


What do you mean by that? Sippi is loved here. When my sister said that she was meaning that she cared that he got hurt and all.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you all had to go through this. Accidents do happen, and sometimes they're painful in so many ways. I know that you love Sippi, and that it's hard, as a young person, to deal with so many emotions and disappointments coming all at once in the midst of trauma. Take care, and make sure you give that guy lots of love, and let him show you lots of love, too.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 7, 2008)

*cmh9023 wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That's all I cared about - his ears. :cry4:
> ...



What do you mean? I do love Sippi, and I do care about him - obviously because I was caring that his ears are awful now! I don't see what you mean by that.... :?

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 8, 2008)

Poor Mississippi! That must have really hurt  How much of his ear was torn off? You should probably take him to the veterinarian... Sorry to this happened.


----------



## FallingStar (May 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! Poor Sippi. :tears2: That must of hurt really bad.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2008)

Snowy, it wasn't very much, Just like a small chunk. May 4cm by 1 cm? Yeah that'sabout how big it was. It wasn't a big chunk. The bleeding stopped like8 minutes after it happened and we stopped it good and put hydrogen peroxide on it. 

Does their chunks of ears grow back? That's why my sister was saying, but I'm not sure. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Poor Mississippi! That must have really hurt  How much of his ear was torn off? You should probably take him to the veterinarian... Sorry to this happened.



I would take him to the vet but it's 9:31 pm. right now, so no one is open except the emergency one we go to, and it's not really much of an emergency, but I will take him to the if it gets worse or anything. 

Emily


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 8, 2008)

Sippi has a great home with you , BlueSkies. I know that you cannot show him anymore, but why not just keep him as a pet? You cared enough to stop the bleeding, so why sell Sippi on account of an accident? 

I hope I don't come off as harsh or anything, but I'm curious - Would you sell the your other buns if something happened to them?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2008)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Sippi has a great home with you , BlueSkies. I know that you cannot show him anymore, but why not just keep him as a pet? You cared enough to stop the bleeding, so why sell Sippi on account of an accident?
> 
> I hope I don't come off as harsh or anything, but I'm curious - Would you sell the your other buns if something happened to them?



Pixie, nope you're not harsh at all. Well we're keeping him. My big sister promised to get us a doe EL soon, but I don't think that's going to happen since we have to size down our stock and get bigger/more cages. 

Thanks. I know he has a great home with me.  

Well, haha, why wouldn't I care to stop the bleeding?! I can still show him through 4-H in the pet classes, but that's not the point. It's not what I wanted to do. I wanted to show him against other EL's and now he can't be shown against them anymore. And I already have 2 or 3 more in the pet class...I want purebreds. Most likely, though, we'll just breed EL's if we ever get new/bigger cages and a doe. This just sucks mega-badly.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 8, 2008)

Labrador, my half English Lop... took a small piece out of my Dwarf Himalayan the other day. I was so mad, I was ready to put Labrador on a boat and watch him drift away =P I'm course I'm kidding, but I understand how frustrating it is.

I hope Sippi's ear heals great! And he really does have a great home with you!


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2008)

Just a reminder that this section is for Show Bunnies and Breeders, this thread is about Mississippi's show status.

Please remember this when replying, it will help keep it on topic. 

:thanks:



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BlueGiants (May 8, 2008)

I'm truely sorry Sippi's ear was damaged. But I'm glad he's going to be OK. Even if you can't show him, he's probablyfine for stud.I knowyou don't have a doe yet, butmaybe someone is looking for a stud buck for their doe. EL ear damage is pretty common, and as long as he has good overall length, anyone could see it's not a genetic issue. 

But before you do anything, see how it heals. If some of it grows in, it may not be too noticable. Give him time, and don't hold it against him. And keep in mind that two intact bucks out at the same time is not a good thing, even if one is in harness. Boys will be boys (even if they've never done anything before!)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I'm truely sorry Sippi's ear was damaged. But I'm glad he's going to be OK. Even if you can't show him, he's probablyfine for stud.I knowyou don't have a doe yet, butmaybe someone is looking for a stud buck for their doe. EL ear damage is pretty common, and as long as he has good overall length, anyone could see it's not a genetic issue.
> 
> But before you do anything, see how it heals. If some of it grows in, it may not be too noticable. Give him time, and don't hold it against him. And keep in mind that two intact bucks out at the same time is not a good thing, even if one is in harness. Boys will be boys (even if they've never done anything before!)



Thanks BlueGiants. Yeah, we're still keeping him for stud. 

Do you think some of it will grow back and not be noticeable enough so that we can show him? 

Emily


----------



## BlueGiants (May 8, 2008)

1 cm x 4 cm is a pretty good sized chunk. But you never know. Wait and see how it heals. I'm not going to guess ifhe'll be showable, but you never know.

The important thing is he is OK. He's still the same curious, lovable boy. :inlove: Give him a treat and make sure his ear doesn't become infected. (Watch out for flies around the wound! They are starting here already!)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 8, 2008)

Ok, thanks Blue Giants. 

At 5:00 (wow a whole hour passed already!? It's 6:00 as i type this ) we went out to do the evening chores. I let Sippi out right away, and plopped him on the grooming stand. He had some hay and grass to nibble on, and I cleaned the wound with some Hydrogen Peroxide, and then dabbed some neosporin on it. 

After that, I put him back in his cage; cleaned out all the old hay, smoothed out the shavings, and then I took out his dirty litter box; scooped all the pooh out, (there was none left when i was done!) Smoothed out the litter, put a fresh thin layer of shavings over it, and then a medium layer of fresh litter over top  I was going to spray it with this disinfecting stuff that helps clean and odorize, but I forgot too! Mainly (in his cage), I was just making sure to give him clean quarters so his nicely cleaned wound wouldn't get infected.  

The wound is actually healing up very nicely, too!  I mean, it's good that it's healing up, but it still is horrible that it happened! 

Sippi sits so nicely for me while I disinfect his wound. You would think that Hyd. Per. would sting, but I guess it doesn't bother him....although, having a chunk of ear ripped off couldn't even come close to the short stinging sensation of Hyd. Per. on the wound!!

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (May 8, 2008)

That's so nice of you BlueSky to make his cage all nice and clean for him. I bet he loved that from you. Good job! 


Well I just hope that Sippi's ear does grow back out, so then you can show him. But I wouldn't sell him just because of that chunk of ear missing. I would still keep him as a pet and put him up for stud. Just like the other people were saying. Sippi is such a loving boy. :biggrin2:

_I hope I didn't offend anyone. _


I hope you get well soon Sipp! :nurse:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (May 9, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I cleaned the wound with some Hydrogen Peroxide, and then dabbed some neosporin on it.


I was under the impression that it was better not to use hydrogen peroxide because it kills the infected cells and the healthy cells. Just cleaning it with water/soap and then putting neosporin on in might be better.


----------



## FallingStar (May 9, 2008)

Ohhh, that's true. ^^

:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (May 10, 2008)

The other way we clean is to boil some water and add some salt then let it cool and clean with that it seems to work well 

I am so sorry Emily , I have had a couple that have managed to get each other through their runs and have a nip luckily nothing to drastic and they have healed ok. 

I'm sure if you work towards getting a doe you will get wonderful babies from Sippi and they can go compete in his honour  Let us know how you get on. I know how disapointing it can be


----------



## gentle giants (May 12, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> The other way we clean is to boil some water and add some salt then let it cool and clean with that it seems to work well


Wouldn't that burn like a son of a gun though? The soap and water is usually what I use, mainly because I know it won't sting or anything.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 12, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The other way we clean is to boil some water and add some salt then let it cool and clean with that it seems to work well
> ...



I would NEVER use salt to clean a wound. It would STING!!! Just use good ol' fashioned soap and water.

Sharon


----------



## polly (May 12, 2008)

Well I use that or dilute savlon mixed with water. But i would never use soap in an open wound so maybe i have my wires crossed on that one. But once the salt has dissloved it is fine and seems to give it a good clean as does the dilute savlon. Then i would put an antiseptic lotion on it.


----------



## Pipp (May 12, 2008)

These days I think the recommended treatment is to only clean around the edges with peroxide if that's what you have on hand. It's not recommended for use in open wounds, especially on rabbits, mainly because it really stings and canshock them, and there is evidence it destroys healthy cells, although the effect onhealing is still a point of contention (if my memory is working).

Best course of action with wounds is towash out any dirt or debris (if necessary) with a mild saline solution and/or use something like Betadine (my choice, non-stinging, safe to lick and effective) or a triple antibiotic ointment (like Neosporin, but not Neosporin Plus with pain relief) to prevent infection.

A bite on the ear is probably best treatedwith just a warm compress followed by liberal applications of Betadine.



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 12, 2008)

Really Tundra? If so, thanks for telling me! But what Pipp said (about cleaning the edges) is what we were doing. Since the wound is just basically the sides of his ear where the flesh tore, we were just putting peroxide on those edges, if that makes sense? Like the side of a piece of paper, just dabbing those...well his ears, not the paper  

The neosporin we have is just plain Neo w/o the pain relief. We got it to treat bunnies sore hocks (and it came with a case and two bandaids- boy that came in handy when Willow bit me last Friday!) and we squeeze some Neo onto a cotton pad and then put it on their feet, or we put it on our fingers and then wipe it on their owies.  We only have two types of medicine that we've ever had to use on the bunnies Neo and Terramycin - the onlytube of terrmycin we have is JUST Artie's, since he gets those gooey eyes and some infections in the springtime so we have him his own tube. Luckily, the others haven't need any, and if they did, we'd just have to run out and get another $15 tube....yay $15 for a 5cm tube of medicine...CRAZY. But it works great!  

Although I have to agree with Starlight. Salt WOULD sting! I know that Hydrogen Peroxide stings on human's cuts as well, but I don't think it bothered Sippi, so who knows if the salty water would :?And then again I agree with Polly about the soap. I wouldn't use soap in a wound either. That's just strange :?I'd use clean, warm water (not too warm, not too cold) and then some Neo and then peroxide around the edges, etc. to clean a wound. 

Update: Sippi's ear had been healing nicely. Fur has started to grow back and the wound has closed up. We are still watching it closely, and making sure it doesn't get infected, dirty, etc.


----------



## polly (May 13, 2008)

glad to hear its healing well


----------



## TinysMom (May 16, 2008)

I've been on vacation and just now getting around to reading this ... I just want to say that I understand your feelings about being unable to show Sippi. I know you love him as a pet too - but it is so disappointing when you buy a rabbit to show and then something happens.

I agree with the idea about if you were going to sell him - that he could still be used for breeding. As a breeder, I would be looking at his type, etc. and not be concerned about a damaged ear.

Anyway - I understand your feelings about the loss of the dream of showing Sippi. I'm so sorry it happened.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I've been on vacation and just now getting around to reading this ... I just want to say that I understand your feelings about being unable to show Sippi. I know you love him as a pet too - but it is so disappointing when you buy a rabbit to show and then something happens.
> 
> I agree with the idea about if you were going to sell him - that he could still be used for breeding. As a breeder, I would be looking at his type, etc. and not be concerned about a damaged ear.
> 
> Anyway - I understand your feelings about the loss of the dream of showing Sippi. I'm so sorry it happened.



Thanks Peg.  

Yeah it is dissapointing when something happens to a showable rabbit.  And I wish we had been more careful, but it's too late now.  

UPDATE: Sippi's ear is healing nicely. I think some is actually beginning to grow back. There are no signs of infections at all, which is fantastic. We are still limiting his boundaries as where he can go, just to be sure. If he walks through grass that's damp, we make sure to dry his ears afterwards, etc. But, all-in-all, he's doing great.


----------



## SkyGal (May 17, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing well. Same thing happened to my male lop...


----------



## katt (May 17, 2008)

i am sorry to hear about sippi

i just wanted to clarify on the whole salt thing.

if you take about 1 teaspoon non-iodinzed(sp?) salt to about 4 cups of water, boil it, dissolve the salt, and allow it to cool it won't sting

i can promise this as it is what i used to clean my piercing with. it is basically making a saline solution.

i would suggest using this. i would keep it warm (not hot though) and soak a washcloth in it, then i would hold it to the wound. the warmth will help bloodflow which results in faster healing and the salt in the water will clean the wound, and i PROMISE it doesn't sting at all

i hope he heals right up for you!


----------



## polly (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Katt thats what i meant i dont think i explained it very well:?

Glad to hear he is healing so well


----------

